# Je vais acheter une apple tv



## totobike66 (8 Juillet 2011)

Bonjours,
Je mapprête a acheter une Apple TV et je me demander si on pouvait grâce a air Play transférer l'image d'un jeu de mon iPad de mon iPhone ou de mon iPod touch
exemple: asphalte 6 ou Ferrari GT et des jeu dans le genre 




                                                 MERCI DE VOS REPONSE


----------



## Rem64 (8 Juillet 2011)

Apparemment apple prévoit de faire ce genre de truc pour concurrencer la UWii mais c'est pas avant automne et je crois pas que ce soit possible avec les jeux actuels.

http://www.gameblog.fr/news_23147_e3-le-concept-wii-u-duplique-par-apple-et-sony

l'airplay ne fait pas de mirroring il envoit des infos type films photo et musique mais pas de replicat de l'écran sauf si tu jailbreak ton idevice et que tu installe un tweak comme "display out" qui coute 2 ou 3$ je sais plus. 
l'inconvénient c'est que tu as besoin d'un cable
l'avantage c que tu as pas besoin d'apple TV


----------



## attila_mordoron (9 Juillet 2011)

Ce sera en effet possible grâce à iOS5 pour les iDevices équipés d'un processeur A5.
C'est à dire l'iPad 2 actuellement.
Peut être l'iPhone 5 pour savoir, il faut attendre.


----------



## Actarus117 (10 Août 2011)

Oula se que je lis me fait frémir. Je suis à deux doigts d'acheter une Apple TV.

Voici ma question:

Est-il possible d'envoyer des vidéos contenu dans VLC (notament depuis mon iPad2) vers ma tv via l'Apple TV ? Ou seule les vidéos via itunes sont visionnables?

Actarus


----------



## Route 64 (10 Août 2011)

Bonjour,
Seul les contenus d'Itunes sont visionnable par la Tv via Apple TV.


----------



## stéphane83 (10 Août 2011)

Sauf si jailbreak...


----------



## Actarus117 (10 Août 2011)

Quoi !! Vous êtes serieux la ?! Non mais alors leur pub est menssongère :

 "Touchez simplement l'écran de votre iPhone, iPad ou iPod*touch pour lancer la lecture, puis touchez-le à nouveau pour diffuser instantanément ce que vous regardez (une vidéo personnelle que vous venez d'enregistrer ou même des vidéos d'apps tierces et de sites web Safari), directement sur Apple*TV. AirPlay est disponible sur tout iPhone, iPad ou iPod touch situé à proximité."

Ils parlent bien de vidéos d'apps tierces ! Ça sous entend regarder des vidéos depuis autre chose qu'itunes ou je comprends pas le français ?

Le lien vers la pub Apple TV: 

http://www.apple.com/fr/appletv/

Merci d'eclairer ma lampe, je suis dans les ténèbres.


----------



## Rem64 (10 Août 2011)

Oui ils parlent d'app tierces *VALIDEES* par Apple!!! Autrement dit quand on sait que Apple n'a pas autorisé des applications de serveurs pour iphone et ipad et que VLC a été retiré de l'apple store, je pense que la réponse à ta question est clair: il n'y aura pas de nouvelle version avec airplay intégré dans le circuit classique. 

De plus Airplay est sous licence Apple donc inutile de te dire que tous les logiciels ne seront pas forcément ouvert à l'airplay. En clair tout dépendra de la stratégie commerciale d'apple et de ce qu'ils ont prévu sous iOS5 que je n'ai pas testé.


----------



## Actarus117 (10 Août 2011)

Mouais c'est très vicieux cette histoire d'apps tierces "validées", parce que ds leur laïus ils n'utilisent pas le mot et le sous entendu n'est quand même pas si évident que ça. Et quand bien même faudrait qu'elles soient validées de quelle applis on parle quand ils disent "apps tierces" (au passage on note qu'ils l'ont mis au pluriel) ?

Cela dit il se trouve que je fais parti des heureux utilisateur qui ont récupéré vlc avant qu'il ne soit retiré de l'Apple store...

Vraiment aucune chance pour que la lecture de vidéos fonctionne au travers de mon vlc ?


----------



## Rem64 (11 Août 2011)

essaie avec iOS5 voir ça marche il est en version beta mais apres y'a aucune garantie. Ni si celle de récupérer vlc une fois qu'un restauration aura été faite!


----------



## stéphane83 (11 Août 2011)

Rem64 a dit:


> essaie avec iOS5 voir ça marche il est en version beta mais apres y'a aucune garantie. Ni si celle de récupérer vlc une fois qu'un restauration aura été faite!



Il faut un compte développeur pour cela car la beta ios5 nécessite une validation pour être installée il vaut mieux attendre la version finale.


----------



## Padawanlady (13 Août 2011)

moi aussi j'hésite entre le MacMini qui pourra tout faire une petite apple tv en complement de mon WD HD live qui lit mes autres videos sur la tv mais pas les m4V. alors pour ce prix là, faut hésiter ou pas? car j ai un iphone 4 et un ipad...


----------



## Actarus117 (13 Août 2011)

En faite se qu'on cherche tous c'est un lecteur multimédias qui ferai du mirroring. Quelqun sait si ça existe ?


----------



## DrFatalis (13 Août 2011)

Je me pose une question.... en rapport avec votre discussion.
Je souhaiterai diffuser sur mon videoprojecteur mes présentations keynotes depuis un ipad, mais le tout... sans fil! (je suis faign... heu prof)

J'avais pensé à relier une apple TV au videoproj (via un enieme adaptateur HDMI/VGA) et utiliser airplay pour diffuser mes presentations keynotes de l'ipad 2 au videoprojecteur...
Est-ce possible ?


----------



## Rem64 (13 Août 2011)

C'est possible avec une application appelée TVOut Genie
http://www.jwalsoft.com/apps/tvout-genie/tvoutfeatures

Cela permet de projeter en airplay d'apres leurs site cela lit les keynotes, powerpoints, etc...

Les commentaires sur le site d'apple disent que ça marche mal mais perso je n'ai eu aucun problème. par contre je n'ai pas testé les ppt sur iPhone. Les PDF marchent mais il ne faut pa compter sur un mirrorring aussi fluide que les mouvements réalisés! autrement dit on peut oublier les animations


----------



## Nicholasb24 (14 Août 2011)

Bonjour, 

Hier, je me suis acheté l'Apple TV2.
Sur mon Mac, j'ai des séries TV .avi
Ma TV est une 52'

Première déception, l'Apple TV n'a pas une résolution suppérieur à 720p (alors que l'ancienne pouvait le faire)

Lorsque j'utilise Handbreak (en prenant les réglages apple TV 2) pour convertir .avi en .m4v, la résolution sur la TV est moindre qu'en passage directe avec Plex lorsque la TV est connecté au MAC.

L'idée de l'achat de l'Apple TV est deplacer le MAC dans une autre pièce.

DONC : 
1. comment faire pour qu'après conversion, je garde une excellente qualité ?
2. a défaut de la première question, dois-je jailbreaké l'Apple TV et si oui comment ?
3. tous vos commentaires sont les bienvenus

Merci d'avance


----------



## Rem64 (14 Août 2011)

Nicholasb24 a dit:


> Première déception, l'Apple TV n'a pas une résolution suppérieur à 720p (alors que l'ancienne pouvait le faire)


L'ancienne était aussi limitée à une résolution de 720p sauf si tu rajoutait un accélérateur graphique type crystal HD ce qui impliquait ouverture du boitier et soudure



Nicholasb24 a dit:


> 1. comment faire pour qu'après conversion, je garde une excellente qualité ?


Es-tu sur d'avoir maintenu un résolution équivalente? Sinon un transcodage a toujours pour conséquence de réduire la qualité d'une image.



Nicholasb24 a dit:


> 2. a défaut de la première question, dois-je jailbreaké l'Apple TV et si oui comment ?


Jailbreaker te permettra de ne pas avoir a te soucier de transcodage grâce à des applications comme plex ou xbmc. En plus de te permettre de rajouter d'autres services et addons.

Pour cela il y a plusieurs fils de discussion sur ce forum qui t'aideront. Tu trouveras pas mal de vidéos youtube qui te montrent comment procéder et je te conseille de regarder sur le site de Firecore avec Seas0npass.


----------



## stéphane83 (14 Août 2011)

Pour le jailbreak, il y a atv flash qui permet d'installer Plex ou XMBC.


----------



## Bigdidou (14 Août 2011)

_L'ancienne était aussi limitée à une résolution de 720p sauf si tu rajoutait un accélérateur graphique type crystal HD ce qui impliquait ouverture du boitier et soudure_

Complètement faux. L'ancienne ATV que j'ai sous les yeux supporte nativement le full HD, pas besoin de carte Crystal pour ça.
Hélas, le support de l'ATV 1, très supérieure à l'ATV 2 sur le plan hard, semble prendre fin. J'ai eu quelques échos de gros problèmes avec iTunes 10.5, mais qui n'est, il est vrai, qu'en version beta développeur.


----------



## DrFatalis (14 Août 2011)

Rem64 a dit:


> les PDF marchent mais il ne faut pa compter sur un mirrorring aussi fluide que les mouvements réalisés! autrement dit on peut oublier les animations



Hum. Déjà que les commentaires ne sont pas fameux, j'ai été assez "échaudé" par remote sur ipod touch, qui devait servir de supertélécommande à keynote: lorsque cela marche c'est excellent, mais le plus souvent impossible d'établir la connexion wifi.... donc pas assez fiable (j'ai environ entre 5 et 7 présentations de 45 min par jour).

En plus comme mes keynotes contiennent des extraits video, si ce n'est pas fluide, c'est mort... Cela l'a l'air extrémement limité, cet apple TV...


----------



## Rem64 (15 Août 2011)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Complètement faux. L'ancienne ATV que j'ai sous les yeux supporte nativement le full HD, pas besoin de carte Crystal pour ça.



D'accord, mais peut-on considérer qu'un système vidéo lit du full HD lorsqu'il est reconnu poussif sans ajout comme une carte crystal??? 
A mon avis non!
De plus lorsque l'on regarde les caractéristiques techniques de l'apple TV 1G il n'est absolument pas marqué qu'elle gère des vidéos 1080p. Ils précisent qu'elle est compatible avec des téléviseurs 1080p full HD mais le facteur limitant reste l'apple TV: http://support.apple.com/kb/SP19?viewlocale=fr_FR


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h48 ----------




DrFatalis a dit:


> Hum. Déjà que les commentaires ne sont pas fameux, j'ai été assez "échaudé" par remote sur ipod touch, qui devait servir de supertélécommande à keynote: lorsque cela marche c'est excellent, mais le plus souvent impossible d'établir la connexion wifi.... donc pas assez fiable (j'ai environ entre 5 et 7 présentations de 45 min par jour).
> 
> En plus comme mes keynotes contiennent des extraits video, si ce n'est pas fluide, c'est mort... Cela l'a l'air extrémement limité, cet apple TV...



Ecoute moi ça marche très bien, je visualise tous les docs, le web et les cartes googles map par cette appli sans aucun problème! 

Apres ça dépend toujours de la qualité du réseau Wifi mais dans ce cas, l'iphone TVout Genie ou encore l'apple tv ne sont pas a remettre en cause!


----------



## Bigdidou (15 Août 2011)

Je ne sais pas d'où tu tiens tes sources, mais changes-en. De plus tu as l'air de confondre pas mal de choses en te focalisant sur la Crystal.

L'ATV 1 décode du 1080p de façon parfaitement fluide... Parle de ce que tu connais, ça évite de dire des bêtises...


----------



## fpoil (15 Août 2011)

Je ne voudrais pas de contredire Bigdidou, mais l'ATV1 décode peut être du 1080p fourni par Apple mais à quel bitrate? 5mb/s peut être eu max. Va lire un "dump" de bluray avec une ATV1... larguée sans crystal HD... J'ai un certain nombre de .mkv que l'atv1 n'arrive pas à décoder et en plus, tout le monde le sait, les forums sur le sujet sont légion, elle ne sort que du 720p sous son os natif, bridage que personne n'a réussi à faire sauter même les talentueux développeurs d'xbmc et consorts. Pour avoir du 1080p en sortie, il faut booter l'ATV1 sous linux... et je ne te parle pas du 24 i/s pour une fluidité parfaite dans les long travelling par exemple...

Mon ATV1 ne me sert que pour les films achetés sur le store pour ma fille, et quand je suis fainéant des films sur mon plasma. Sur mon projo, un ptit nettop ion l'asrock 330 à 250 roros sous openelec (une distrib construite autour d'xbmc), qui prend 80 mo, boot en 20-25s sur une clé usb de 2 go et enquille du 1080p à gros bitrate en 24i/s, le tout télécommandé par une harmony et une image nette et belle à couper le souffle... un monde d'avance sur l'ATV.


----------



## Rem64 (17 Août 2011)

merci


----------

